# Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir jetzt vor kurzem das neue Lizenzbuch gekauft und habe gesehen das man der Kessler Grundel, und Marmorierten Meergrundel eine Schonzeit gegeben hat :c . Was soll das |krach: ? Sie sind im Donauraum zwischen Aschach und Wilhering schon eine extreme Plage geworden. Wenn man z.B. mit Maden am Stoppel in der Strömung auf Köderfische geht fängt man 90 % mehr von diesen Schmarozzern als von unseren heimischen Köderfischen. Diese Fische die durch die Transportschiffe vom Schwarzen Meer zu uns bevördert wurden gehören ausgerottet weil sie nach meinen Beobachtungen unseren heimischen Fischen die Grundnahrung wegfressen. Es sind reine Fressmaschinen, ich habe schon Exemplare mit 27cm auf Köderfisch gefangen (ist aber leider kein einzelfall gewesen) Also liebe Donaufischer unterstütz mich bei meiner Meinung oder gebt einfach Pro und Kontra von euch.

Danke für eure Beiträge im vorhinein

LG

Peter


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

kenne die Biester und die Gewässer leider nicht....
wäre aber schon merkwürdig wenn es so wäre ....   |kopfkrat
die Einheimischen Fische sollten doch eher geschützt werden als die Zuwanderer denke ich ...


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hallo Swobbi!
Das ist natürlich der Über-Drüber-Hammer des Jahres 2005 in Bezug auf die Fischerei!!!!Man sollte die Beweggründe des Landesfischereiverbandes kennen,
warum diese Aktion durchgeführt wurde!?
Vielleicht glauben die Herren dort,daß die sich enorm vermehrenden marmorierten Meergrundeln kräftige Futterfische für Zander abgeben??
Man munkelt,daß vor 15-18 Jahren der Besatz von amerikanischen Signalkrebsen in die Linzer Traun mit einem Zuschuß vom Land unterstützt wurde!??
Und heute droht in der Traun zwischen Linz und Lambach eine ökologische Katastrophe,weil sich diese Art hier bei uns so wohlfühlt und explosionsartige Zuwachsraten hat und unseren einheimischen Wassertieren die Grundnahrung wegfrißt!
Hier das Bild dieser Grundel .


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hallo Gismowolf!

Ich danke dir für deine antwort. Wie du geschreiben hast das sie vielleicht als Zanderfutter dienen könnten habe ich von einem Kollegen gehört das diese Fischart ein für Raubfische vertreibendes Sekrät absondert. Weißt du was ob das stimmen könnte.Ich weiß nur wenn du eines dieser Fischerl ausnimmst stinken die extrems vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun.

Ps:

Kleine Beschreibung noch zum Bild: Diese Fische haben am Bauch zwei Umgebildetet Flossen die als Saugnapf dienen mit denen sie sich an Schiffen Steinnen und so weiter festsaugen können.


----------



## KampfKater (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

hi swobbi,

schon wieder ein wilheringer*g*. diese sch.... grundeln sind der grund, daß ich mir nächstes jahr die donau von wilhering nach linz nicht mehr nehm. mein persönlicher rekord im vorjahr waren 16 grundeln in 3 stunden. da vergeht dir jede lust am fischen.

@gismowolf.....hallo wolfgang, alles paletti bei dir?


gruß robert


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Seas Robert!

Wir haben im Oktober 2004 ein kleines Internes Preisfischen (sprich meine Spätzln und i) in Landshaag auf diese Viecher gmacht. Ergebniss:

5Mann
5Stunden

136 Stück (Festessen für meine Nachbarskatzen)

LG

Swobbi


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Servus Robert!!
Im Prinzip ist alles palletti,derzeit etwas weniger als  1200 Std noch in der Firma zu arbeiten und Du weißt eh,.......Mitte bis Ende August wird es soweit sein!!#6
Ob es mir gelingt,dann nur noch zu fischen wird sich zeigen.Auf jeden Fall kann ich dann fischen gehen,wenn ich glaube,daß die Fische beißen und nicht mehr,wenn ich nur am WE Zeit habe!!:q   Ist Dein pc wieder intakt??Und Du wieder öfter hier am Board??
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## KampfKater (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

hallo wolfgang

das sind aussichten...du glücklicher*g*. 
ich weiß nicht recht ob ich recht oft im board sein werde. das einzige was mich momentan fischmäßig interessiert ist das räuchern. hab gerade meine ersten kalträucher und beizversuche hinter mir und bin begeistert.
lachsforelle gebeizt oder kalt geräuchert ist einfach ein gedicht. 
das fischen werd ich heuer wahrscheinlich bleiben lassen, mir fehlt einfach die nötige lust dazu, das ist aber alle paar jahre bei mir so.
das eine oder andere mal werd ich aber sicher im board vorbeischaun.

lg
robert


----------



## gismowolf (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Servus Robert!
Da rinnt mir doch schon bei den Gedanken an Deine Köstlichkeiten das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!Du solltest heuer auch mal bei der Vernichtung von amerikanischen Signalkrebsen mithelfen!! Die gehören doch auch einmal "graved" oder mit Rauchgeschmack getestet!Flambiert in Sahnesoße mit Spagetti schmecken sie ja ausgezeichnet!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

@Swobbi!
Das war nur ein Gedanke von mir,daß die Zander diese Viecher vielleicht fressen würden.
Wenn sie als Selbstschutz so ein übelriechendes Sekret ausstoßen können,dann bleibt der Sinn für eine Schonzeitregelung  für mich ein großes Geheimnis und ist genauso wie so Manches,was Politiker in die Wege leiten,nicht nachvollziehbar!!:m


----------



## Swobbi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> @Swobbi!
> Das war nur ein Gedanke von mir,daß die Zander diese Viecher vielleicht fressen würden.
> Wenn sie als Selbstschutz so ein übelriechendes Sekret ausstoßen können,dann bleibt der Sinn für eine Schonzeitregelung  für mich ein großes Geheimnis und ist genauso wie so Manches,was Politiker in die Wege leiten,nicht nachvollziehbar!!:m



Bin voll deiner Meinung


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*



> Wenn sie als Selbstschutz so ein übelriechendes Sekret ausstoßen können,dann bleibt der Sinn für eine Schonzeitregelung für mich ein großes Geheimnis und ist genauso wie so Manches,was Politiker in die Wege leiten,nicht nachvollziehbar!!



Für mich ists schon nachvollziehbar. Ist wie bei uns:
alles was die Angler ärgert und dabei hilft Angeln abzuschaffen ist gut.
Schliesslich stören Angler nur, vor Allem machen sie immer Stunk bei geplanten Gewässerbebauungsmassnahmen (Wasserkraft, Schiffahrt, Hochwasserdamm) etc.


----------



## MichlMair (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hi zusammen,

die lieben Grundeln ham mir den ersten Rückschlag in dieser Saison versetzt. Als ich die Lizenz gekauft hab, galt mein erster Blick natürlich den neuesten Verbrechen des Landes bezüglich Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße.

Ich persönlich vermute aj, dass ein gewisser Hr. Wögerb. (Landesfischerhäuptling) noch einmal eine letzte Kampfansage an uns Fischer  richten wollte, bevor er (hoffentlich endlich) abgedankt wird. Der läßt sich ja überhauptnicht von seinem Sessel vertreiben!

Wegen Köderfische für Zander:
Ich habs (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere) natürlich gleich mit Fetzerl und ganzen Grundeln auf Zander probiert und hab bis dato keinen einzigen Zupfer bekommen!!!
Ob nun Zufall war  oder ein stinkendes Sekrät, die Dinger sind auf jeden Fall nicht mehr auszurotten!
Ich möcht ja nicht wissen, wieviel Brut jährlich einer einzigen Grundel zum Opfer fällt. Ich hab im Sommer eine gefangen, die nur ums Gespühr länger war als mein Köderlauberl. 

Ein weiterer Negativaspekt beim Zanderfischen mit Fetzen: unzählige feine Bisse, die mit einem Hänger enden, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist. Was andererseits wieder dazu führt, dass man unter Umständen vorsichtige Zander verschlägt.

Aber zurück zum aktuellen Problem:
Kennt einer von euch eine öffentliche Plattform, in der künftige Änderungen im Fischereigesetz zur Diskussion stehen oder zumindest bekanntgegeben werden.
Es kann ja wirklich nicht sein, dass man jedes Jahr auf Weihnachten und dann auf die neue Lizenz wartet, um sich überraschen zu lassen, oder?

Schen Gruaß und weiter so
Michl


----------



## Swobbi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hallo leute!!!

Ich war letztes wochenende wieder mal an der Donau, genauer gesagt in Brandstadt bei Eferding. Ich hatte 8 Packungen Tauwürmer mit und war nur 3 Stunden fischen bis ich keinen einzigen Wurm mehr hatte.
Dreimal dürft ihr raten was ich massenhaft gefangen habe. ca. 55 Marmorierte Meergrundeln, 3 Zingerln, 2 Schrätzer und 2 fette Barsche. 
Es ist ein kompletter Alptraum mit diesen viechern.

Hat jetzt in der Zwischenzeit schon jemand was mit den Gründeln als ganzes oder als Fetzerl gefangen ?????

Ein kräftiges Petriheil

Swobbi


----------



## einAngler (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hi Swobbi,

Angeblich sollen diese Grundeln im Linzer Hafen der Hit auf Zander sein.
1x drauftreten damit der Fisch ein wenig aufplatzt und rauf auf den Haken.
Ich selber hab damit noch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Hab's auch nicht recht oft probiert.

PH


----------



## Peda (1. November 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hallo Freunde!
Was dieses angebliche stinkende Sekret betrifft kann ich beruhigen: Ich bin, wenn ich einen schönen Raubfisch fang, immer sehr neugierig, was er in letzter Zeit gefressen hat. D.h. wenn ich ihn mitnehm, schau ich ihm beim Ausnehmen gern in den Magen rein. Und von den 3 Hechten, die ich heuer entnommen hab, hatten 2 einige Grundeln im Magen. Welche der drei Arten das waren, konnte ich wegen dem schon leicht verdauten Zustand nicht mehr erkennen. Aber zumindest Hechte scheinen die Grundeln zu mögen. Trotzdem find ich eine Schonzeit absolut lächerlich, weil diese extrem anpassungsfähigen Fische auch ohne Schonzeit und Brittelmaß sicher nicht ausgerottet werden. Abgesehen davon ist doch eine dieser drei Grundelarten bei uns gar nicht heimisch, es spricht sozusagen nichts gegen eine Ausrottung. Stattdessen sollte man sich lieber darum kümmern, dass die heimischen Kleinfische nicht aussterben. Bei mir an der Donau, musst schon froh sein, wennst 2 Lauben zum Zanderfischen erwischst, jetzt im Herbst solltest sie überhaupt vorher kaufen.


----------



## Swobbi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Für Kesslergrundel Schonzeit, nein DANKE*

Hallo Peda!!

Das Problem mit den Köderfischen ist auch in meinem Revier nichts neues. Entweder wir fangen sie vorher im Innbach oder kaufen welche ansonsten hat man ein kleines Problem. Da ich in meiem Donauabschnitt mit drei Angeln fischen darf probier ich immer auf einer Stange eine Marmorierte Grundel hatte das ganzr Jahr nie erfolg damit. Heute nacht werden ein paar Freunde und ich wieder einen Anriff mit diesen Dingern starten, wie die Erfolgsquote ausfällt werde ich morgen berichten.

Beste Grüße aus Schönering

Swobbi


----------

